# 35 year old beginner in Austin, TX seeking school / instructor information



## jstreet (Jun 23, 2006)

Greetings All,
Thanks for the great site! I have been reading through this site, the yellow pages and internet specific sites and I have narrowed a list of schools I am interested in learning more about. I am a big UFC fan and I am leaning toward a school that offers cross training as I see the benefit of learning multiple styles would help in a real world situation. It seems based on what I am looking for either Krav Maga or Wing Chun Kung Fu is going to be the way to go. I am open to any other ideas or forms but these two seem to be regarded as quick to learn and real world effective. Believe it or not I have not been able to find a school in Austin that teaches Wing Chun, although there is a Wing Tsun academy. I have read they are simimilar in many ways but most people prefer Wing Chun. I am 35 years old, I am in Real Estate and I weigh between 260-280 pounds depending on how dedicated I am to my Gold's Gym work out routine. I am also interested in Jeet Kune Do. There are so many styles that interest me that it is proving to be very difficult to make my decision. Living in Austin, TX I have the good problem of having several schools to choose from. No matter which style I choose I think the most important thing is selecting the best instructor possible. The better the teacher the more you get out of the training. I may be relocating to the west coast in the next few years so Krav Maga and Wing Chun sound good because they are effective and quick to learn compared to other styles. But still, I am seeking the best instructor possible so this is proving to be a difficult process. After reading this forum it seems as if TKD and Black Belt Academies are the least street effective arts and are more for point fighting so I have not looked in to any of those schools, although several of them are highly regarded here. I am not concerned about cost, but I do not want to be ripped off. So any general advice you can offer is greatly appreciated. If anyone has Central Texas/Austin/Round Rock information that is also greatly appreciated. On to the links.

1. http://www.fitandfearless.com/

Krav Maga taught by real MMA fighters with cross training available on site. I love what they offer but horrible location for me. Traffic is bad and school is clear across town from where I live.

2. http://www.selfdefensetexas.com/

Krav Maga close to my home. Instructor has a great back ground, but the S.Austin location offers the mixed class schdule. Tough to decide between these two.

3. http://www.rrma.net/

Very close to my house, not sure about the styles they teach. I am still going to check it out.

4. http://www.centerofmartialarts.com/

Great school with lots of different styles under one roof, location is ok, haven't updated their site since 2003?

5. http://www.blankenshipmartialarts.com/

50 years experience,30 years in Austin several styles under one roof, seems like an Academy type school. Not sure if I want that. Impressive credentials. Probably a very large school.

6. http://www.austinwt.com/index.php

Wing Tsun Kung Fu, can't find Wing Chun in Austin.

7. http://www.usakfa.com/main_sub.html?src=overture

Different Style of Kung Fu

8. http://www.masteryi.com/

Sounds VERY intersting. This is a South Korean martial art similar ( I think) to Krav Maga. It is taught to all of the S.Korean special forces that guard the wall between N. and S. Korea. This is a very highly regarded school and his credentials are incedible, but I have never heard of Tukoong Moosul. 

9. http://www.spiritwarriors.com/

Sounds very interesting. The Bujinkan (BOO-jin-Kahn) Dojo is the collective name for the nine remaining systems of the authentic Ninja. They only take students 18 and up. Does this mean they are a more difficult style to learn or is this an art for adults only?

10. http://www.texaskungfu.com/

Kung-Fu close to home.

11. http://www.swshaolin.com/

Kung-Fu across town, still no Wing Chun>?

12. http://www.austinjj.com/

Gracie jj here in Austin, way on the other side of town, but it is a Gracie school so I want to check it out. They offer cross training.

13. http://www.kimsoo-austin.com/

Many different styles! Way across town.

14. http://www.austinkenpokarate.com/ 
http://www.kenpo-texas.com/index1.html

I don't think I want to take Karate, but the first school cross trains in Kung Fu and I wanted to give the Karate experts a chance to give their two cents.

15. http://www.sijo.org/index.htm

Not sure about this, wanted to see if anyone has heard of this guy.

Well that's the list. Now I want to narrow it down, start observing classes and get started. I left off several TKD,ATA, Karate schools so anyone that has any info on schools other than what I have listed feel free to chime in.

I am trying to be as open minded about this as I can possibly be.

I am looking forward to all of your comments,suggestions and advice.
Best Regards,
Jon


----------



## Carol (Jun 23, 2006)

jstreet said:
			
		

> 14. http://www.austinkenpokarate.com/
> http://www.kenpo-texas.com/index1.html


 
"Karate" is used almost generically in martial arts.  Kenpo has much more ties to Kung Fu than it does to the kata-focused Japanese karate, if that is what you had in mind.

The second link is Mr. Michael Billings' school.  He posts here from time to time under his own name.  He is extremely knowledgeable with Kenpo, and has quite a distinguished background.  I'm sure he'd be quite happy to answer any questions that you have and talk to you more about Kenpo.  He's a very good guy.


----------



## jstreet (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I am open to anything and I would be willing to check out one of his classes if he allows people to observe them before signing up. I want to visit several different schools before I sign up. I want to make an informed decision on this, because it is such a long term commitment. There are so many good choices in Austin.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 23, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> "Karate" is used almost generically in martial arts. Kenpo has much more ties to Kung Fu than it does to the kata-focused Japanese karate, if that is what you had in mind.
> 
> The second link is Mr. Michael Billings' school. He posts here from time to time under his own name. He is extremely knowledgeable with Kenpo, and has quite a distinguished background. I'm sure he'd be quite happy to answer any questions that you have and talk to you more about Kenpo. He's a very good guy.


 
I would DEFINITELY seek out Mr. Billings - even if, at first view, Kenpo is "not your thing". 

Best of luck in your Martial Arts search and Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Carol (Jun 23, 2006)

jstreet said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response. I am open to anything and I would be willing to check out one of his classes if he allows people to observe them before signing up. I want to visit several different schools before I sign up. I want to make an informed decision on this, because it is such a long term commitment. There are so many good choices in Austin.


 
Indeed there are many good choices.  Personally,  I think the instructor is much more important than the art, and the only way that you will get a feel for the instructor and the school is if you visit and see for yourself.  If a school doesn't let you visit a class first, that's a big red flag.

If Mr. Billings didn't let you see one of his classes first, I think most of us Kenpoists would give him a ration of trash in the Kenpo section :rofl:  Good luck and a good journey to you in whatever choice you make.   I started last year at 36 and am completely addicted.


----------



## jstreet (Jun 23, 2006)

OK Kenpo's on the list. Anyone else have anything to say about any of the other forms?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 23, 2006)

jstreet said:
			
		

> OK Kenpo's on the list. Anyone else have anything to say about any of the other forms?


 
As regards the Bujinkan school; I'd ask specifically in the Ninjitsu forum. There are a number of high-ranking Bujinkan instructors who frequent this board (Don Roley, Dale Seago, and our own MT Moderator Kreth) who can give you a better idea than most of us could.


----------



## MJS (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW!! Thats quite an extensive list of schools!  I train in Kenpo, so of course, I'm biased towards that!:ultracool   Definately check out Mr. Billings school.  As for the Ninjutsu links, I agree with JR, by asking in the Ninjutsu section.  There are quite a few very skilled people on here that could steer you in the right direction.

As for the others...I suggest taking a look at any of them that you feel you may be interested in.  Watch a class or two, talk to the instructor and students, get some info. on the school, etc. and then base a decision off of that.  You are the one that's going to be doing the training, so its very important that you're happy with that training.

Good luck on your search and let us know how you make out.  Any other questions, feel free to ask!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Journeyman (Jun 24, 2006)

According to the Enshin Karate website, there's a school in Austin.  It's a very no-nonsense style.  It mainly uses a modified boxing stance, involves sweeps and throws early on, focuses on advantageous footwork from the beginning, and doesn't use traditional kata(although it does have a few short fundamental kata of its own) .  Could be worth checking out even if you don't think karate is for you.  There's also a book called "Sabaki Method" by Joko Ninomiya(Enshin Kancho) that is really exceptional, probably the best basic book on any martial arts style that I've seen.


----------



## Matt (Jun 24, 2006)

This fellow has been very helpful over the years sharing his knowledge on boxing, grappling, stick and knifefighting. I haven't seen him in person, but if I were in the area, I'd definitely check him out. If you google his name you will find several sites where folks have archived his posts - they were that good. 

Integrated Fighting Arts Academy 
Description: Integrated Arts (Frank Benn)
715 W. 23rd St., Suite Q
Austin, TX
(512) 663-4242
spall7@hotmail.com
Category: Texas Schools/Austin


----------



## jstreet (Jun 24, 2006)

The list is getting shorter, I have dropped several due to conflicts with my work schedule / location. I will look in to the ones you've mentioned. Many thanks and keep them coming.

Jon


----------



## jstreet (Jun 24, 2006)

http://www.austinkenpokarate.com/index.html

What do the Kenpo fans think of this school? Mr. Billings school isn't going to work because of my work schedule.


----------



## Carol (Jun 24, 2006)

Ouch!  Sorry to hear about the work schedule conflicts, I've faced the same issues myself and understand the balancing act.

The school has a stronger Chinese hertage than most American Kenpo schools, so you may find that a bit of what they do is outside the lines of what a lot of other Kenpo schools do.  Example, they say they start uch as the way they start class with meditation and may include yoga as part of their training.  There's nothing wrong with either one of those, but it is not everyone's cup of tea. 

Some things on the web site do not sit well with me.   They may be explainable.  At the same time, they are also consistent with the practices of other schools that are not ones that are held in high esteem.  My guard would be up.  From the website:

_Sifu Jeff Schroder has been a devoted student at Austin Kenpo Karate throughout his career and is now the owner and head instructor. _

To go from the student of a particular school to owning a particular school is a VERY unusual path.  That school has a story behind it, and the story may not be good.  

_He has over fifteen years of training in Kenpo. __Sifu Schroder has had the privilege to work with some of the best Kenpo teachers in the world - Stephen LaBounty, Professor John Sepulveda, Tom Kelly, Sifu Gary Swan, Michael Abedin, and Jeff Speakman._

This is another red flag.  He drops the names but he doesn't say that either of those big names awarded him any belts.  It is more likely that he didn't train with any of them as a formal student, instead he did what I did and a bunch of other folks do....when a Kenpo celeb comes to town to give a seminar, we go for the couple of hours, learn some things, shake their hand, get our picture taken and that's it.

_Mr. Schroder currently continues his education in the martial arts while pursuing his fourth degree black belt in Kenpo Karate. _

This is also shaky.  This wording is designed to make the viewers eyes register "fourth degree black" and make you think he's a fourth degree black.   The proper practice is to put what rank you are, not what rank you are trying for.  My own instructor is 3rd black.  There is nothing wrong with that level.  

_In 2000, Sifu Schroder established the Chinese Kenpo Karate Association._

Many Kenpo schools are independent, but many others are their own associations.  These associations all have dues and other associated costs at varying levels.  Understand what these costs are and what is required of you.   Be sure to get a complete list _in writing _of all the costs associated to you....uniform, materials, testing fees, belt fees, association costs.  

In all seriousness, I would strongly recommend sending Mr. Billings a PM and asking him his opinion of the school.  He will give you an honest assessment.   Mr. Billings is a brilliant Kenpo teacher and he takes his school seriously.  He is also (I believe...) a judge for a court in either your city or your county.  He isn't a guy that will give you some fluff story just to sell you on his school.   Write him, explain your work situation, and ask him for an honest assessment of the other school.  He will tell you fair and square.

And...do see the school for yourself.   Drop by, ask lots of questions, see how you fit there, see if you are comfortable in the vibe of the school.  One thing that I did notice is that they have an introductory special for about 6 weeks of training.   That is a great way to get a feel for the art, and the school, without locking yourself in to a commitment.

Good luck and keep posting


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 25, 2006)

you might enjoy this festival coming up in Austin. In October, I think. 


http://www.austinmartialartsfestival.org/


----------



## jstreet (Jun 25, 2006)

TaiChiTJ said:
			
		

> you might enjoy this festival coming up in Austin. In October, I think.
> 
> 
> http://www.austinmartialartsfestival.org/


 
I am going to this, no doubt about it.


----------



## masherdong (Jun 26, 2006)

I think Austin Kenpo Karate is Mr. Michael Abedin's school, not sure.  If it is, then definately check it out.  Here is another one that you should check out:

http://www.akfkenpo.com/hqstudio/index.html

This link is Mr. Brian Duffy's school.  Check him out as well.  Both of these men are recommended.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 26, 2006)

John is welcome to check out my school, in fact he called today.  He can go to the first class free on either the JKD side, or American Kenpo side.

Austin Kenpo Karate is now owned by Sifu Jeff Schroeder.  He is/was a 2nd in Chinese Kenpo, a 3rd in Lung Chi Kwan, and currently training in American Kenpo as one of John Sepulveda's students.  He was under Michael Abedin until the school changed hands.  He teaches a mixture of Chinese Kenpo, American Kenpo, and BJJ.  His lineage is strong and he is a very talanted martial artist.

-Michael


----------



## jstreet (Jun 27, 2006)

Went to the JKD school today. Awesome, no doubt they produce real fighters. I look forward to meeting Mr.Billings after the 4th.


----------



## Selfcritical (Jul 24, 2006)

jstreet said:
			
		

> Went to the JKD school today. Awesome, no doubt they produce real fighters. I look forward to meeting Mr.Billings after the 4th.



What area of town do you live/work in?

If north, you may want to check out www.dmag.us

Derek teaches mande muda silat, MT, traditional western boxing, inasanto Kali, and submission wrestling, mon-fri. , pretty far down south.

www.centerofmartialarts.com
further north austin
larry teaches inasanto kali, shooto(wrestling/kickboxing, think BJJ with strikes), MT, Jun fan(jkd) and filipino empty hand work. 

Leslie buck(my main instructor) also currently teaches there, and is a world class instructor of Pekiti Tirsia Kali and Mande muda silat.


----------



## cdhall (Aug 3, 2006)

Jon,

I live in/near Austin, TX and several of the sites you've listed are friends or clients or associates of mine. 

The Kenpo schools you list in item 14, I believe Mr. Shroder offers some grappling with his Kenpo but Mr. Billings (listed 2nd) is a moderator on this board and shares space with a highly regarded JKD instructor. 

I am also friends with the owners and/or some of the students at rrma.net and swshaolin.com. 

I'm not on this board much anymore. I've just glanced at the posts. Feel free to email or PM me to see if maybe we can meet if I can do you some good. And/or post your new shorter list. Good luck.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 3, 2006)

www.austinmartialarts.com great teachers especially *Tristan *


----------



## Brother John (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.kenpo-texas.com/index1.html

THAT is the link you want....
which will lead you to THE school/instructor you WANT...

Enjoy


Your Brother
John


----------



## funnytiger (Aug 3, 2006)

I know you've gotten a lot of replies thus far so anything I might have to say at this point might be moot. lol

I am no expert, but I have learned a lot in my kung fu training, and would like to help you out as much as I can with what knowledge I have. 

I would just warn you to be careful of any kung fu school that claims to be simply "kung fu" or "shaolin kung fu". Kung fu is not a style it is a martial art that has hundreds of styles under its name.

With no disrespect to anyone who does Shaolin Do, I would stay as far away from them as you can. Shaolin Do has a pretty negative image in the kung fu community. Any school that claims to be kung fu and wears gi's is a bit fishy...

Any kung fu school that claims to be traditional, but holds a belt system is a bit fishy too. Not saying that a kung fu school can not adopt the belt system, but once it does, it is no longer a "traditional" school.

No matter what MA or style you choose I wish you all the luck. I applaude your efforts to find a good TEACHER as opposed to just a good school.

::salute::


----------

